
Going up? Space elevator could zoom astronauts into Earth's stratosphere - CarolineW
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/17/space-elevator-thothx-tower
======
CarolineW
This is from 2015, but I was wondering if there's been any news about it -
I've not been able to find any.

Here is the Wikipedia page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThothX_Tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThothX_Tower)

